# Custom fly rod



## Sailorboy (Sep 28, 2011)

Im thinking a Christmas gift for a friend w is an avid fly fisher ,,, I know nothing about the sport and if this idea is even possible,,,, 

favorite type of fishing is tarpon in the keys...
also a lot of time fishing strippers ...

our circle of friend is centered on the SEC so hardware if was attached in various school colors, to remind him of our group....

is this even possible ,,,
what type rod,,//handle//
prolly wont need until mid Feb...

thanks for ideas


----------



## thereelguy850 (Jun 10, 2013)

well having built a few rods i can tell that the possibilities are pretty endless when it comes to building.Now im not a fly fisherman nor do i build fly rods but rods seem to revolve around the same components ,blank,guides,reel seat and grips..Now as far as colors are concerned you could wild or mild..on each guide the wraps that hold the guide to the blank could be that of a team color and the next another and so on..There are also decals that could be placed in on the blank in various spots and then sealed..another way to make the rod special is to have it signed by your group of friends then have it sealed and itll be there for as long as the rod is.


----------



## rysher (Oct 20, 2013)

anything is possible with the right budget.


----------



## Sailorboy (Sep 28, 2011)

"Dream rod is a Sage 7 wt XP 9 foot.w cork grip. "
Just got this...add a cork grip 

Are blanks of this type available?

Ok what type of budget do I need for a custom


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

Sailorboy said:


> "Dream rod is a Sage 7 wt XP 9 foot.w cork grip. "
> Just got this...add a cork grip
> 
> Are blanks of this type available?
> ...


You can get a "kit" feathercraft sells them with all the components, including guide spacing charts, and at a substantial savings.....
.https://www.feather-craft.com/wecs.php?store=feacraft&action=category_view&target=050


----------



## rysher (Oct 20, 2013)

xp blanks have been replaced by tcr/tcx and the rating between the tcx/tcr compared to xp is different.


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

I'd suggest calling Steve at Dizzy Lizzys bait & tackle. He does custom rods pretty frequently and he's a fly fisherman so I wouldnt be surprised if he can do a custom fly rod for you. He's repaired a fly rod of mine before


----------



## Sailorboy (Sep 28, 2011)

Love this place great information..any idea of a cost.. ? Thanks


----------



## MudHole (Jul 30, 2013)

Sailor,
If you are primarily targeting Tarpon I'd recommend an 11 or 12 wt. You will be wanting a good sturdy aluminum seat and make sure it will fit the reel intended for this rod. A full wells grip and some really like a fighting grip a couple of inches above the grip. For this type of rod SIC ring guides perform excellent and are much better than using traditional snakes. 

Todd


----------



## rysher (Oct 20, 2013)

sailorboy, no respectable builder will tell you their price.
if one builder will say i charge $600, another builder will then dive on the price and PM you saying i'll take $575, if you will post their prices another one would then say i'll take $550.

find a builder who does a good job, look at pictures of their work , most of all look at the epoxy work- usually "hack builders" will have crappy epoxy work. waves on finishes, not level, curves at the edges and not straight, especially for a fly rod- "hack builders" will have football epoxy on the guides.
after you check for the smoothness of the epoxy, check for bubbles. 100% of the time hack builders will have bubbles in their work because they are taking the "short cut way" of applying epoxy.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

I would give them a call.....if i remember correctly they are about $400


----------



## Sailorboy (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks. Great pointers on quality ..Not lookjng for a quote..budget ..this is a friend not a partner  when I have great ideas I usually have no clue on $$ there fore I get in trouble.. I don't want to insult or buy junk


----------

